# 2005 P&O Ferries-Dover/Calais Return price



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

For information on current prices:-

Booked through the Caravan Club by telephone.
Dover/Calais, P&O, Motorhome, 7.25m long x 2.95m high

Out 31 March 2005 06.00
In 5 May 2005 08.30

Price £133.66
-----------------------
Out 3 June 2005 06.00
In 3 July 2005 08.30

Price £133.66
-----------------------

I was told that these prices are until 31 October 2004


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

*Ferry bookings 2005*

Who did you book with, was it direct or with Caravan Club?
John


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Yes, with the Caravan Club. (Sorry, I missed this out of my original post)

Unfortunately the CC web site wouldn't take a booking for my dates so had to do it by telephone.
I had tried other websites and the only one I could get to produce a price was the P&O site. For registered members I got a price of £157.95 a substantial difference.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

113.00 return for the Executive 5.9mtrs - out 19th Sept back this week direct with P&O on internet


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Quoted today by the Caravan Club,

m/home 5.80 l x 2.80 h, outbound 7 jan 05 inbound 21 jan 05.

P&O dover - calais >1950 <1005 £147.60 (the best price she could get for travelling at 'unsocial hours' was £111 trn)

P&O hull - zeebrugge return crossing with outside 2b cabin £334.60

Not very good at all i think you'll agree, the helpful girl advised me to wait until early booking specials had been negotiated by the club which should be soon.

pete.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Pete,
Have you tried playing around with the times (of day) on the P&O web site, thats how we got our price down
Roger


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

The cheapest fares on the P&O site for me was going into the registered members section and picking times with an 'L' against them in the dropdown times.

Even then it was not as good as the price we got through the Caravan Club.


----------



## tammy (May 12, 2005)

*cheap ferries*

Hi, Just got a single dover/calais,one person and rollerteam m/h, £65 with Seafrance for 16th. December by internet booking on their website.Hope it is as cheap coming back circa april!


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Are the rates for 2005 generally lower/higher than 2004?

I usually wait till boredom gets the better of me between Festives and New Year and then have a rate hunt .But suppose it will be P&O.

Local Boots already decorated for Christmas.

How do you spell curmudgeon?


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*ferry tickets*

P & O Dover Calais out 3rd March 06.00 Return Calais Dover 17 March 13.30 Bessacar 765, 7.4 m Long 3.2 m High £117

Or Portsmouth Le Harve out 08.30 return 09.30 Sane day same van £100

Booked Direct with P & O cheaper than website fare!!


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

*speedferries*

Speedferries - dover bolougne new service - £80 mid July for a month! used before Christmas for first time very good service.


----------

